# Bayou grande



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

When is the best time of year to fish the bayou especially at night


----------



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Mostly the back part of bayou grade only thing I can catch is pupfish and small reds


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

The channel connecting Bayou Grande to Pensacola Bay is pretty good.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I took my dad fishing there once and he pulled a 25" red out of one of the side cuts back inside the bayou, so good fish are in there but to be honest i dont fish it mutch and I would like to know if people do any good in there as well, when I got my dad in there we were actually ducking the wind from the bay.

I work on base and I look over the side of the bridge every night and there are a couple of bright lights that I can see that look like they would hold some fish.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Some fish live in the bayous all year but the large numbers move in with the cold weather. A few more cold fronts should get them moving into the bayous, especially the trout.


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

Our marina is there. Quite often see dolphin coming in and out. They have to be chasing something.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

I have seen dolphin in there literally every single time I have been in there. (I've only been here since July- so that might be 12 times total, but still...)


----------

